# The 30 minutes MaFe chisel plane - blog.



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*The 30 minutes MaFe chisel plane - blog.*

*The 30 minutes MaFe chisel plane.*
It gets short for all of us one day…

I have seen plenty of different versions of the so called 'chisel plane', and all had the same problem for me - they simply took too long, and was too complex to make compared to then just making a real hand plane right off.

*Why make a chisel plane?*
1. I can't afford different - that is a good idea then to make one.
2. I have a hand plane but could use a 'plane' for cleaning up rabbets, creating a quick and dirty helper - fine choice.
3. I want to make serious woodworking and need a shoulder plane - bad choice, bud or buy a shoulder plane.
4. I'm a child and just have to try - it's you MaFe.

So When I finished my shoulder plane I was in the mood to give it a go, since I had a piece of scrap wood on the table.
I decided it should be a plane you could construct on site with simple tools and should be done fast! 15-20 minutes.

We can call it the emergency chisel, shoulder, rabbet, router, scrub and even smoothing plane…

*Big words yes!*

But it actually is possible, so next time you forgot one of the above and you are long away from home, try to remember this:









So lay your chisel on top of a block of wood, it should be as flat and square as possible.
Mark the width of the chisel on top.









On the side now make a 45 degree angle, lay your chisel on top and draw this line.
Make a third line for the wedge, this one should be with an 8-10 degree angle, not to high.
Mark where you will drill a hole for getting the shaves out. If you don't have a big drill you can use a jig saw to cut the round hole.
I also marked for the front and end of the block with a compass to give it a nice feel.









Mark up carefully.









Here you can see where the mouth of the plane will be.









Drill or saw a hole.









If you have a table saw set it for the size of the chisel.









And cut 45 degrees, this can be done just as well with a handsaw.









Here we are, step one a fit with the chisel.









You see.









Now with a saw cut out for the wedge, but only at the top part of the plane body, we want a tight mouth after.









Clean out.









Like so.









Cut off.









Time for a wedge.
You can use any wood.
Cut it in length.









Take the chip you cleaned out and use to see the angle.









Cut up with any saw you wish.









Shape if you want.









Shape the wedge.
A good rounding near the mouth makes it easy for the shaves to not get stocked.









Now put it together, adjust the parts, and open the mouth as much as needed.









Look at the wood in the back, quite rough yes?









And after a little shaving with this primitive hand plane.
Nice curly shaves.









KISS - keep it simple stupid! Laugh.









You can make one like this and throw it in your tool box, then you have every plane you need when you need it…

You can always shape the sole of the plane, so it can be made with a smaller chisel size as a rabbet plane, plough, or whatever.

And I will say it clear: *THIS IS NOT A REPLACEMENT FOR ANY TOOLS*, perhaps an EMERGENCY EXIT.
But my ohh it was fun to make it, and now I know I will never be lost without a plane as long as I have a chisel.

I just spoke to my 85 years old grandmother who told me my grandfather's biggest wish as a boy was to become a carpenter, so who knows there might be a little wood in my blood.

Links on the subject:
An old book tells the story:
http://chestofbooks.com/crafts/popular-mechanics/The-Boy-Mechanic-1000-Things-for-Boys-to-Do/How-to-Make-a-Rabbet-Plane.html
A man in a garage:
http://lumberjocks.com/GarageWoodworks/blog/19642
And one that take it to the higher level:
http://www.ncwoodworker.net/pp/showphoto.php?photo=38797&linktype=Direct

*Best thoughts to all of you,*

Mads


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

mafe said:


> *The 30 minutes MaFe chisel plane - blog.*
> 
> *The 30 minutes MaFe chisel plane.*
> It gets short for all of us one day…
> ...


Bravo. Well done Mads. Do I see that the eReader is getting some use?


----------



## dirtybandaid (Mar 11, 2011)

mafe said:


> *The 30 minutes MaFe chisel plane - blog.*
> 
> *The 30 minutes MaFe chisel plane.*
> It gets short for all of us one day…
> ...


I love it! And, it's nice to my budget!


----------



## Skylark53 (Jan 8, 2010)

mafe said:


> *The 30 minutes MaFe chisel plane - blog.*
> 
> *The 30 minutes MaFe chisel plane.*
> It gets short for all of us one day…
> ...


Great idea. Thanks for the thorough blog. We'll have to give this a try.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

mafe said:


> *The 30 minutes MaFe chisel plane - blog.*
> 
> *The 30 minutes MaFe chisel plane.*
> It gets short for all of us one day…
> ...


it would have taken me 30 minutes to take the pictures!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

mafe said:


> *The 30 minutes MaFe chisel plane - blog.*
> 
> *The 30 minutes MaFe chisel plane.*
> It gets short for all of us one day…
> ...


Thank you for a wonderfully CLEAR tutorial & procedure!

COOL!


----------



## LarsÖ (Mar 17, 2009)

mafe said:


> *The 30 minutes MaFe chisel plane - blog.*
> 
> *The 30 minutes MaFe chisel plane.*
> It gets short for all of us one day…
> ...


Very smart! i like your way of thinking Mads!
I'm also admiring all your other hand tools in the background of your pictures

Heja Danmark!

//Lasse


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

mafe said:


> *The 30 minutes MaFe chisel plane - blog.*
> 
> *The 30 minutes MaFe chisel plane.*
> It gets short for all of us one day…
> ...


Useful and resourceful project, as ever, nice one Mads.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *The 30 minutes MaFe chisel plane - blog.*
> 
> *The 30 minutes MaFe chisel plane.*
> It gets short for all of us one day…
> ...


Hi guys,
Thank you for all the kind comments, you sure make me smile.
Wayne, acually I have been too busy to really read in this but put a good handful of books also abaout plane making on it so I can bring it with me.
August McCormick Lehman III, yes I LOVE making tools!!! Some one once asked me here on LJ if I was planning to make some 'real' wood working, this made me laugh big time - what is more real than making tools for wood from wood? That is just wonderful.
dirtybandaid, yes it sure is a budget friendly version.
Don W, laugh here, I have become used to just taking these photos now, perhaps it helps that I have been teaching for some years constructing architects.
GarageWoodworks, this I take as a fine compliment since you are one of those who inspired me to make my own version of this, thank you.
Joe Lyddon, thank you! I'm happy if it came out all clear, I try my best.
Lars Öhlin, I smile, even I don't always like my thoughts, lol. Hejsa!
Martyn, big wonderful smile here to you.
Best thoughts to all of you, hope you enjoy the weekend,
Mads


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

mafe said:


> *The 30 minutes MaFe chisel plane - blog.*
> 
> *The 30 minutes MaFe chisel plane.*
> It gets short for all of us one day…
> ...


This is a very simple and cool looking plane.


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

mafe said:


> *The 30 minutes MaFe chisel plane - blog.*
> 
> *The 30 minutes MaFe chisel plane.*
> It gets short for all of us one day…
> ...


That does look like a fun day in the shop. Always nice to have a back up plane.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

mafe said:


> *The 30 minutes MaFe chisel plane - blog.*
> 
> *The 30 minutes MaFe chisel plane.*
> It gets short for all of us one day…
> ...


What's that Ashley Iles doing being stuffed into that wooden carrier? What's that French keyhole saw doing, just letting it happen!? And what on Earth is that beatiful brass mallet going to do about it all? Stop the Madness, Mads!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *The 30 minutes MaFe chisel plane - blog.*
> 
> *The 30 minutes MaFe chisel plane.*
> It gets short for all of us one day…
> ...


Al, the Iles are providing the blade, and what a blade - I love to use but never abuse tools. The French saw is there because it arrived that day where I finished the shoulder plane (why you see all the shoulder planes on the table also) and when that was done, I first made the chisel plane app. 30 minutes and then the saw guard app 30 minutes. The mallet (I made months ago) was for chopping out wood on the chisel plane I have become fond of these carvers mallets. So trust me, nothing was put there for the photo, but all was there because of the use, and because I am so lucky to be working in my workshop full of beautiful tools.
Big Ike, yes fast and easy.
RG, how can I not love time with all my beautiful tools, each time I make new tools I make the pleasure of working in my workshop bigger, it's like a perfect circle.

Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## WoodBill (Jun 1, 2011)

mafe said:


> *The 30 minutes MaFe chisel plane - blog.*
> 
> *The 30 minutes MaFe chisel plane.*
> It gets short for all of us one day…
> ...


Very cool idea, and very well instructed.
Gonna make one.
Mind if I keep an eye on you for ideas? lol


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *The 30 minutes MaFe chisel plane - blog.*
> 
> *The 30 minutes MaFe chisel plane.*
> It gets short for all of us one day…
> ...


Hi Bill,
I'm only happy to be looked after… It is after all the reson why I post it.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

mafe said:


> *The 30 minutes MaFe chisel plane - blog.*
> 
> *The 30 minutes MaFe chisel plane.*
> It gets short for all of us one day…
> ...


It's really nice, *Mads*, and very well presented - as usual. Congratulations.


----------



## Napoleon (Sep 16, 2010)

mafe said:


> *The 30 minutes MaFe chisel plane - blog.*
> 
> *The 30 minutes MaFe chisel plane.*
> It gets short for all of us one day…
> ...


Wery nice plane Mads,and well done in 30min. >For me it could be funny to make one and bring it to my work…The carpenters there dont know how to sharpen a plane or chisel so it could be fun to give them a chisel/plane…... and by the way the dont know how to use it. The force they have is to work in gymsum( google translater said thats the word)


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

mafe said:


> *The 30 minutes MaFe chisel plane - blog.*
> 
> *The 30 minutes MaFe chisel plane.*
> It gets short for all of us one day…
> ...


Al, ya missed one…

What's that hand-tool fanatic doing, using POWER TOOLS to build his hand plane?  Yeah, yeah, yeah, I see all you hand-tool guys saying that hand tools are faster and more accurate, oh, and prettier too. Now I see one of the most hand-tool-ey guys using his power tools to brag about making something FAST! Kinda cheating don't ya think?  Hey, nice job on the plane. Even if you did have to revert to better tools to do it. 

Rance (Power Tools Rule)


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *The 30 minutes MaFe chisel plane - blog.*
> 
> *The 30 minutes MaFe chisel plane.*
> It gets short for all of us one day…
> ...


Laugh Rance, yes I'm a bad bad guy…
No I use powertools also, a lot, I have had a neck operation so I cant use handtools for too long, also I love to power up the table saw and see some fast dust. Yes I said love.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

mafe said:


> *The 30 minutes MaFe chisel plane - blog.*
> 
> *The 30 minutes MaFe chisel plane.*
> It gets short for all of us one day…
> ...


Thanks for the blog Mads. 
Glad to see you are staying busy. 
I will have to give this a try.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *The 30 minutes MaFe chisel plane - blog.*
> 
> *The 30 minutes MaFe chisel plane.*
> It gets short for all of us one day…
> ...


Yes I am not so easy to get to rest, I have a need for using my hands and brain, I think it is called to live…
Life is sweet when we open them eyes.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

mafe said:


> *The 30 minutes MaFe chisel plane - blog.*
> 
> *The 30 minutes MaFe chisel plane.*
> It gets short for all of us one day…
> ...


mads 
i didn't follow the instructions completely

just kind of winged it

first ever

















it will be a while 
before i catch up to you and div

but you two sure inspire


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

mafe said:


> *The 30 minutes MaFe chisel plane - blog.*
> 
> *The 30 minutes MaFe chisel plane.*
> It gets short for all of us one day…
> ...


Golleee David… it looks like that chisel is suspended in air!

How could that cut anything up in the air like that?!

It's where the Point is… That is where it cuts…

Is the escape hole large enough to get rid of the shavings?

Sure looks Unusually GOOD…

*Leave it up to David to take into the other dimension!*


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

mafe said:


> *The 30 minutes MaFe chisel plane - blog.*
> 
> *The 30 minutes MaFe chisel plane.*
> It gets short for all of us one day…
> ...


*joe*

i had the inner hole cut pretty good
then glued the sides on 
and tried it

well i had forgotten to cut the sides too

i need a pencil to push the shavings out
it is redwood 
so i may just make a shelf for it

and have a collection of one


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *The 30 minutes MaFe chisel plane - blog.*
> 
> *The 30 minutes MaFe chisel plane.*
> It gets short for all of us one day…
> ...


David I think the plane and you are on the wind, I follow you arround on diferent posts.
'the sufer plane' I think must be the name.
You have combined the hand plane and the chisel planes in one.
Still I am thinking also, what is the pattern in the back, like a box?
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

mafe said:


> *The 30 minutes MaFe chisel plane - blog.*
> 
> *The 30 minutes MaFe chisel plane.*
> It gets short for all of us one day…
> ...


And David, what's that tool in the lower right corner? A haa, uh hem…..., a ha-amer? I seem to recall one of those. Havn't really used one for woodworking in many years though.  No Mads, not just because it is a hand-tool. LOL.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

mafe said:


> *The 30 minutes MaFe chisel plane - blog.*
> 
> *The 30 minutes MaFe chisel plane.*
> It gets short for all of us one day…
> ...


David, you could always call this one a Prototype… and make another one… with your improvements made! LOL

When you gonna do it? LOL


----------



## Napoleon (Sep 16, 2010)

mafe said:


> *The 30 minutes MaFe chisel plane - blog.*
> 
> *The 30 minutes MaFe chisel plane.*
> It gets short for all of us one day…
> ...


David thats a real nice plane you have made there. What brand are those chisels you have used ?


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

mafe said:


> *The 30 minutes MaFe chisel plane - blog.*
> 
> *The 30 minutes MaFe chisel plane.*
> It gets short for all of us one day…
> ...


*mads* the box is still a teaser
it isn't ready to post yet

*napoleon*

the closest i can find now is a BARR timber framing chisel

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2004901/7657/2-Framing-Chisel.aspx

it sells for $129 for the 2" one

i got a set off 4 30 years ago
from 3/4' 1" 1 1/2" and 2"

for $100 for all 4








as you can see they need new handles
and the 1 1/2" one is somewhere in the shop 
hiding with the pencils i suspect

the hammer was gift from LJ jack1
when i visited him last year in california
it is a ''husky' from lowes









thanks jack


----------



## Napoleon (Sep 16, 2010)

mafe said:


> *The 30 minutes MaFe chisel plane - blog.*
> 
> *The 30 minutes MaFe chisel plane.*
> It gets short for all of us one day…
> ...


They look awesome  and that little "fatboy" of a hammer is one of the things that a man gotta own


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *The 30 minutes MaFe chisel plane - blog.*
> 
> *The 30 minutes MaFe chisel plane.*
> It gets short for all of us one day…
> ...


Beautiful chisels.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

mafe said:


> *The 30 minutes MaFe chisel plane - blog.*
> 
> *The 30 minutes MaFe chisel plane.*
> It gets short for all of us one day…
> ...


here is a great deal on a 2 3/8" x 28" slick

http://www.baileysonline.com/itemdetail.asp?item=30852&catID=229

and the best arborist tools 
and equipment in the world 
as far as i am concerned


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

mafe said:


> *The 30 minutes MaFe chisel plane - blog.*
> 
> *The 30 minutes MaFe chisel plane.*
> It gets short for all of us one day…
> ...


Yes… That looks like a SUPER deal on a darned good chisel…

If the handle was too long, it could always be trimmed a little…

I've got to putz around and make one of those lil planes…!!


----------



## Napoleon (Sep 16, 2010)

mafe said:


> *The 30 minutes MaFe chisel plane - blog.*
> 
> *The 30 minutes MaFe chisel plane.*
> It gets short for all of us one day…
> ...


David your right thats a very good price. My budget says no right now to more chisels so i gotta wait


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

mafe said:


> *The 30 minutes MaFe chisel plane - blog.*
> 
> *The 30 minutes MaFe chisel plane.*
> It gets short for all of us one day…
> ...


Nice Mads, Very nice.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *The 30 minutes MaFe chisel plane - blog.*
> 
> *The 30 minutes MaFe chisel plane.*
> It gets short for all of us one day…
> ...


Hi ho,
dbray45, smile here.
Joe, yes make one, it good time spend, and a little ahaaaa thing.
David, no timberframe tools here, but I will look at the rest.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## ElHijoDelEbanista (Jun 4, 2015)

mafe said:


> *The 30 minutes MaFe chisel plane - blog.*
> 
> *The 30 minutes MaFe chisel plane.*
> It gets short for all of us one day…
> ...


Thanks for the eye-opener.
For sure I'll use your instructions!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *The 30 minutes MaFe chisel plane - blog.*
> 
> *The 30 minutes MaFe chisel plane.*
> It gets short for all of us one day…
> ...


Smiles thanks.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

mafe said:


> *The 30 minutes MaFe chisel plane - blog.*
> 
> *The 30 minutes MaFe chisel plane.*
> It gets short for all of us one day…
> ...


Another thread that deserves to be dug up from the past…


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *The 30 minutes MaFe chisel plane - blog.*
> 
> *The 30 minutes MaFe chisel plane.*
> It gets short for all of us one day…
> ...


Smiles Joe.
Quite fun I showed this one to a cabinetmaker that visited my work shop today and he seemed inspired.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## MagicSawDust (May 27, 2015)

mafe said:


> *The 30 minutes MaFe chisel plane - blog.*
> 
> *The 30 minutes MaFe chisel plane.*
> It gets short for all of us one day…
> ...


Thanks for posting. Was giving serious consideration to making one, now it's getting really serious, even to the point I might just do it.

Having said that, I have made a wooden smoothing plane after my cast iron really old one broke. I didn't drop it - it jumped off the work table. Honestly.

Happy with the home made smoothing plane, learned a few things along the way.

Had to look up that big word starting with r. Explains a lot. Think it might be contagious.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *The 30 minutes MaFe chisel plane - blog.*
> 
> *The 30 minutes MaFe chisel plane.*
> It gets short for all of us one day…
> ...


Hi Tony,
Thank you.
I have to admit I don't use it a lot, but put in my tool box for going out of the shop, so I have one when needed.
When this is said, it's so easy and fun to make, that you should do it. ;-)
Ha ha ha yes I'm sure it jumped.
Yes be careful, it is.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## nobuckle (Nov 3, 2010)

mafe said:


> *The 30 minutes MaFe chisel plane - blog.*
> 
> *The 30 minutes MaFe chisel plane.*
> It gets short for all of us one day…
> ...


Very fine! I made one similar to this a long time ago. I haven't used it in a while. I agree that it is great for on the go jobs. Take care.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *The 30 minutes MaFe chisel plane - blog.*
> 
> *The 30 minutes MaFe chisel plane.*
> It gets short for all of us one day…
> ...


Smiles yes some tools are just good for that one day and then they are all worth it.
Smiles my friend.


----------

